# Pros and Cons of using a US Expat Tax Accountant



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

Filing taxes from abroad has its frustrations. It’s no surprise that many expats start looking for a *US Expat Tax Accountant *who understands expat taxation. Once the search begins, however, the questions start. 

How much should I pay? Where do I find someone? How do I know they will do it correctly?

We here at MyExpatTaxes believe you should have all of the information before deciding who to trust with your taxes abroad. Therefore, we’ve put together *the pros and cons of using a US Expat Tax Accountant*.

Read more here.


----------

